# Getting weird error with SkillSelect Login



## Ishe7ata (Jul 21, 2017)

Hi guys,

I finally got my PTE done. I have 65 points now! I try to login to update my EOI and I get this very weird error....

401 Unauthorised access
You do not have permission to the requested resource. 

I tried to reset my password and the same problem still!
Has anyone been through this before?!

I made another EOI too, still same thing!


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

Ishe7ata said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I finally got my PTE done. I have 65 points now! I try to login to update my EOI and I get this very weird error....
> 
> ...


This is a known issue...so please calm down and try on Monday


----------



## Ishe7ata (Jul 21, 2017)

Anamica23 said:


> This is a known issue...so please calm down and try on Monday



Alright,
Thanks mate!
A quick related question: can I do my medical before getting my EOI? I saw you did that in your signature ... can you direct me to a thread on the topic?


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

Ishe7ata said:


> Alright,
> Thanks mate!
> A quick related question: can I do my medical before getting my EOI? I saw you did that in your signature ... can you direct me to a thread on the topic?


http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## josemontilla (Jul 26, 2017)

*error 401 skillselect*



Ishe7ata said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I finally got my PTE done. I have 65 points now! I try to login to update my EOI and I get this very weird error....
> 
> ...


ooooooooooooo

Hi friends I had the same error too and I freaked out since I think that I could receive an invitation on next round. any lights about this ???
thanks a lot friends


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

josemontilla said:


> ooooooooooooo
> 
> Hi friends I had the same error too and I freaked out since I think that I could receive an invitation on next round. any lights about this ???
> thanks a lot friends


Many members have reported this
Nothing to worry
Probably just the website under maintenance 

Try on Monday.
It should be working

Cheers


----------



## josemontilla (Jul 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Many members have reported this
> Nothing to worry
> Probably just the website under maintenance
> 
> ...


THanks A lot friends


----------



## josemontilla (Jul 26, 2017)

Friends I would like to ask you something about family migration. In my application I included my family. So my question is: if by the time my visa is granted, we (my whole family) have to travel all together to australia or can I move there first myself. Because it would be better to set the things done (acommodation and so on) for my family. 
Thanks a lot if you have some opinion or information in this regard....


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

josemontilla said:


> Friends I would like to ask you something about family migration. In my application I included my family. So my question is: if by the time my visa is granted, we (my whole family) have to travel all together to australia or can I move there first myself. Because it would be better to set the things done (acommodation and so on) for my family.
> Thanks a lot if you have some opinion or information in this regard....


All applicants will be given an IED in the grant (Initial entry date)
All the members have to atleast once enter Australia before that date to activate the PR

They can do it individually or in a group, that's immaterial, but each and everyone has to do it personally before the final date mentioned in the grant.
Any person who fails, will have th PR cancelled.

If you can't do it for some reason, you have to ask the co for extension citing credible reasons, but to extend or not depends on the CO wisdom



Cheers


----------



## josemontilla (Jul 26, 2017)

*thanks*

I really want to thank you for your valuable information.


----------



## pravinar (Sep 29, 2015)

*401 Unauthorised access while accessing EOI*

Hello All,

Still getting the same error even after the given maintenance schedule.
Schedule is completed but getting error.

Planned system maintenance
Saturday 2 September to Sunday 3 September 2017

From 2 pm Saturday 2 September 2017 until 9 am Sunday 3 September 2017 AEST (GMT+10)

Any comments?

Thanks
Pravinar


----------



## VirenSingh (Sep 3, 2017)

Yes...still having that error might be solve in a day or two..


----------



## Ryanf1 (Sep 2, 2017)

Anybody succeeded in loging in? Please advise!!


----------



## sunny48844 (Apr 24, 2017)

Not able to login yet


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

sunny48844 said:


> Not able to login yet


Its working now; just logged in.


----------



## Ishe7ata (Jul 21, 2017)

It's Working now. I just updated my EOI!


----------



## Ryanf1 (Sep 2, 2017)

Ishe7ata said:


> It's Working now. I just updated my EOI!


Did you press submit?


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Yes, its working now. Should be able to update the EOIs now.


----------



## Ishe7ata (Jul 21, 2017)

Ryanf1 said:


> Did you press submit?


Yeah buddy... All is well


----------

